# Wall color question.



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pale Blue with darker shades on the furnishing as you have already mention you have dark blue carpets go arrange around with dark and lighter shades.

Dana


----------



## kayanat (Mar 9, 2009)

What wall color would go with red countertops? My kitchen countertops are red (ketchup red!) and I don't want to replace them. My cabinets are a really dark brown, but I am going to paint them white.
I am going to put down some vinyl self adhesive floor tile from Lowe's, but I want to decide on a wall color first decide on the floor from there.
Picking the wall color is the main problem I am having. Any suggestions on what would work?
_________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

kayanat said:


> What wall color would go with red countertops? My kitchen countertops are red (ketchup red!) and I don't want to replace them. My cabinets are a really dark brown, but I am going to paint them white.
> I am going to put down some vinyl self adhesive floor tile from Lowe's, but I want to decide on a wall color first decide on the floor from there.
> Picking the wall color is the main problem I am having. Any suggestions on what would work?


Okay u need help with the *red *counter-top.:wink: I see you have a funky color taste, so its obvious you don't mind any bright color added to your kitchen . For the Cabinets I had something grayish blue instead of white. That would be too light and hard to keep clean all the time. Besides that why not get a ivory white tone for your walls and black or gray granite floors.

:thumbup: how about it ?

*Dana*


----------

